# misses fucking around?



## fredy196 (Jun 19, 2010)

are women this deveious, im really pissed of ,ive looked after my other half for 4 years ,2 in hospital were she nearly died while i holded her hand all the way. then 2 years recuping at home .then she went to visit her farther 25o miles away,said she wanted to go on her own,i thought ok you deserve it, then 3 week after wanted to go again.then again said he was ill but did not want me to go with her.now shes staying away once a week at her mums home 40 miles away.then in 2 week she is going to her dads again saying hes having an operation and she wants to be there ,doesent want me to go with her.shes had her teeth done buys new clothes i give her the money.shes got new bed wear and undarwere to take with her.and if i mention anything about her seeing anybody else i get slated.this time shes going for 2 week.come on guys fucking shake me and make me see and belive the obvious,  im feeling so shity.plus its fing up my training.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fredy196* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

sounds grim . .  slap her around a little til she comes clean


----------



## fredy196 (Jun 19, 2010)

her last hubby put hre in hospital a few times a hard man of the town ,could never hit her


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

Im just BS'g ya dude . .  just confront her with the facts and ask her straight out


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2010)

fredy196 said:


> she is laughing at you friend and so is he, don't  swallow her bull s. leave her or use the cow for sex,



you already know. follow her.


----------



## fredy196 (Jun 19, 2010)

i have confronted her but she makes that an excuse to fuck off for a night or two,saying im going mad


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2010)

end it. you know she's on her back for someone else, in your gut you know. no one buys new panties to go see daddy. 

wait till she goes to see daddy again and show up there. on the very slim chance you are wrong show up with flowers, a gift for the dad and stuff to make a nice meal. say you're very sorry you can't stay but you need to be home for work in the morning or some shit... you just wanted to fix them a nice meal, wish him a speedy recovery etc... that anyone can send a card but only you can prepare... _add specialty dish here_, make it awesome. if you're wrong you look like a great guy not a jealous, paranoid douchebag.

IF YOU ARE RIGHT, the flowers and nice dinner go to your mom or a woman you know will put out and ease your pain. pack the cheater's stuff and do not even DISCUSS the matter with her. tell her no use in wasting words IT'S OVER. 

BONUS. her dad will think she's a total douche for screwing around on such a nice guy.


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> BONUS. her dad will think she's a total douche for screwing around on such a nice guy.




Oooh, nice one Little Wing! I'm impressed!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

the ladies speak the truth pal . . good advice . .  and good luck!

 . . now go and hit the titty bar!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 19, 2010)

Hire a PI.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2010)

Built said:


> Oooh, nice one Little Wing! I'm impressed!




thanks. there's a chance he's wrong but it sure doesn't seem like it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hire a PI.


 

fuck that . . spend the money on hookers and blow


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> end it. you know she's on her back for someone else, in your gut you know. no one buys new panties to go see daddy.
> 
> wait till she goes to see daddy again and show up there. on the very slim chance you are wrong show up with flowers, a gift for the dad and stuff to make a nice meal. say you're very sorry you can't stay but you need to be home for work in the morning or some shit... you just wanted to fix them a nice meal, wish him a speedy recovery etc... that anyone can send a card but only you can prepare... _add specialty dish here_, make it awesome. if you're wrong you look like a great guy not a jealous, paranoid douchebag.
> 
> ...


 
Impressive....I will have to keep this one on file should I ever encounter the same situation. Well thought out.


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 20, 2010)

You cant keep goin on like that.  You need to find hard evidence!  Follow her so you can find out all the facts.


----------



## fredy196 (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks guys for your kind words and advise,one thing though,her dad must know all about it if its going on because she is ment to sleep in hes bed and him on the sofa when shes down there with him.  looks like ive got to follow her 250 miles to get my piece of mind. fuck its driving me crazey.


----------



## Light Weight (Jun 20, 2010)

But itll be worth it to find out the truth.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Im just BS'g ya dude . .  just confront her with the facts and ask her straight out



Forgive this insight, but when the Captain attempts to be comforting, my guess is, the gesture is motivated by rare embarrassment for an ostensibly nice guy.  Meaning you.  In my opinion, you are completely fucked, pal.  Sorry.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fuck that . . spend the money on hookers and blow



The capt'n wins again! One change to that though... spend HER money on hookers and blow!


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

no offense to any woman on here but i think you got your answer. you cant trust a woman that i know. this happened to my best friend. shes a bartender with 2 kids and she slept with a customer. i told him shes cheating but he was in denial until he found out. so he got his automatic weapon and went to guys house waiting for him to come out so he could kill him. i got wind and drove there to knock some sense into him, after the machine gun was taken, so i stoped a murder. know hes still with her and iam the bad guy. all in all dump her. move on with your life. youll always be wondering bro. my 2 cents.


----------



## fredy196 (Jun 22, 2010)

well after all this all i can say is ive got to move on,maybe i took her for granted maybe she took me the same, but ill tell you what the next women i get involved with ill make sure shes no need to look anywere else. we all think were safe in are little bubble,and believe me its not the case.


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 22, 2010)

Call her dad and put him on the spot by asking him flat out. Maybe hes an honest guy and wont able to lie to you.  Worth a shot anyway.


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

^^^^^^^^thats a good idea bro. but i know most of us have been where you r now just take the 6 months of hurt or take it later on in life because everything gets harder on you when your older, everything just seems to hit harder. thats why i wont get close to my wife as much as i should and i have been married 20 yrs. she could probably give a fuck now anyway. imo


----------

